# Joining the group if that is OK?



## harryharry2012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello to everyone on here. I have just been confirmed, well for the mean time anyway, as having type 2! Well as suspected BIG DIET came up. Since starting with my symptons I have lost a stone+ (the only upside of diabetes) but more impressive is since being on medication and very careful diet I have lost inches. 4 from waist, 1 from neck and 2 from chest. I have now started to get into clothes I have never worn or from 2 years ago, which is good!!!!!

I am exercising more as my levels are now leaving my body and am looking forward to going back to work. However, that is where I am going to face my biggest challenge as I do not eat much at work. (Yes I rather big but do not eat properly!) and have used the "I am too busy" excuse as I can work from 7 until 10 in one day at least once a week with the rest being on average 7am -6pm. I have plans but I am worried that I shall slip. Any suggestions of when to exercise or how to make sure I keep to my plans from your experienece would help!


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2010)

Harry welcome onboard hun, the more the merrier..good luck on this weight loss journey x


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the boards.

Don't forget we are allowed treats and some folks find that it helps to have a non diet or treat day.

One of the things I have found helps is to have a break away from my desk for at least half an hour. I start at 7am and bring breakfast to work with me which I have at my desk as no one is around too much. I then have a break at around 9 or 9.30 for half an hour and then a break sometime between 12.00 and 2pm for half an hour. I am on flexi time so I MUST clock out for at least half an hour lunch time.

You have made a brilliant start, keep comming back and having a look at what others are up to as that also helps.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2010)

I too had an unexpected start in weight loss due to the diabetes, but tend to discount it because it was not a good sign!

I'm pretty lucky with my work (I work from home and my hours suit myself) and so can exercise whenever I feel like it (I go for an hour walk after lunch every day, but beef that up to 90mins at the weekend). But, so long as you can get some exercise in every day, that'll help. You could try 30mins after breakfast and 30mins in the evening, say?

It's now quite important that you do eat three regular meals every day now. It's important to balance those carbs out evenly. Also, skipping meals will leave you more vulnerable to eating those nice snacks that we all love so much! But, which, in the end will do you no good weight-wise!

Good luck and well done so far!

Andy


----------



## MargB (Sep 22, 2010)

I bring in at least two pieces of fruit each day and usually eat them at my desk as I am working.  As for exercise I usually go and actually talk to people rather than just picking up the phone or using communicator.  Sometimes if I feel I have been sitting all day long then as soon as I get home I get changed, put on trainers and go for a long walk round the block - but for me it is important to do that before turning on the telly, making a cup of tea, starting cooking, etc, etc.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Harry,

I think the answer is to be very well organised I am afraid. I work long hours and the only way I can manage to do the gym and eat properly is to take breakfast (porridge) lunch (homemade soup) and a sandwich (for just before the gym) to work with me,
I make a huge pot of soup at weekend and freeze 5 portions for work, I keep a box of porridge at work, and take a very small sandwich box in my gym bag.

Also, sometimes you have to look for ways of doing a small amount of exercise - eg use stairs, use car parking spot furthest away, or get off bus earlier.

I hope some of this helps.


----------

